# Urgent transport needed from Andover to Rushden



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with?Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Rushden Persian rescue/ALUK
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run?yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?The rescue
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?handover form

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed:Maine coon
Name(s):Tigglet
Sex:Female
Age(s):5 yrs
Colours:Tortie
Neutered:no
Vaccinated:no
Any known medical issues:none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:This cat needs to be out of the house ASAP, she could also be pregnant so whoever collects her will have to handle her with care.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Andover
Location End: County & Postcode Rushden

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Andover SP10 3SX, UK to Rushden, UK - Google Maps

if it is easier if someone could help get her to Benson,Wallingford area which is where I live then Patsy will come and pick up from me

If you can help at all please can you email me at
[email protected]
or answer the thread on our site
View topic - Urgent transport needed from Andover to Rushden • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please please is there anyone that can help with this girl? we need to get her into rescue quickly before she ends up in the wrong hands


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

really hope someone can help


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I really hope someone close to these areas can help. Come on peeps, anyone out there that can help!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am going to go and get her Friday as I really don't want her ending up in the wrong hands.


----------

